
Junior dev racks up $60K AWS Bill - antigirl
https://www.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/g1ve18/i_am_charged_60k_on_aws_without_using_anything/
======
thanksforfish
I'd suggest this: [https://github.com/banzaicloud/aws-billing-
alarm](https://github.com/banzaicloud/aws-billing-alarm)

Setting up billing alarms should be part of any AWS account setup checklist.
Don't wait for the bill.

------
ramblerman
Digging through that thread the poor OP was grossly negligent in more than a
few ways:

\- Set up this company task under his own AWS account, with his _OWN_ credit
card.

\- Saw the first bill at ~9000 USD had failed to process and deleted the email
from amazon...

\------

It seems AWS is letting him off the hook though, as probably no real resources
were consumed, and he was able to show it was not intentional.

But "Junior" is phrasing it lightly.

------
Waterluvian
Other than behaviour, are they self identified as a junior dev, or is the
title just kinda being a jerk?

~~~
antigirl
self identified in the reddit comments

------
bifrost
You'd be surprised how easily this happens.

Cost controls are scarce sadly.

